# ctld SCSI errors with VMWare ESXi



## marvias (May 1, 2014)

Hello,

*W*hen *I* use freebsd FreeBSD 10 and its native iSCSI target to connect a LUN in VMware ESXi 5.5, *I* keep receiving SCSI errors in my log every few minutes. Since *I* didnt find any data corruption, I figured it would be VMware polling for something ctld doesn*'*t have implemented yet (browsing through sources, perhaps some SSD capability?) It doesn*'*t matter if *I* export directly the hard disk (da0) or the ZFS volume.

Does someone have the same problem? 

The error looks like this:

```
(0:2:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 01 b0 00 40 00
(0:2:0:0): Tag: 0x49a534, Type: 1
(0:2:0:0): CTL Status: SCSI Error
(0:2:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(0:2:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:24,0 (Invalid field in CDB)
(0:2:0:0): Command byte 2 is invalid
(1:2:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 01 b0 00 40 00
(1:2:0:0): Tag: 0x08fc, Type: 1
(1:2:0:0): CTL Status: SCSI Error
(1:2:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(1:2:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:24,0 (Invalid field in CDB)
(1:2:0:0): Command byte 2 is invalid
```

My configuration is as follows:


```
portal-group pg0 {
        discovery-auth-group no-authentication
        listen 172.19.5.1
        listen 172.19.6.1

}

target iqn.2011-01.com.domain:nas1 {
        auth-group no-authentication
        portal-group pg0

        lun 0 {
                device-id R10VMLUN
                path /dev/zvol/tank/tvol
        }
}
```


----------



## raz9991 (May 10, 2014)

I just wanted to add I am having the same issue as well.  

I made a simple iscsi target and exported a zfs volume. I added an iscsi initiator to esxi 5.1 and now my log files are filled up with this error.

esxi 5.1   freebsd 10 release.  native iscsi target.


----------



## sethlyons (Jun 8, 2014)

I too am having this issue.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 9, 2014)

Apparently there are not many users of this feature here.  Asking on the freebsd-net mailing list might get better results.


----------



## ilemur (Jun 11, 2014)

Also experiencing the errors. The logs say that the BHSTMR_RESPONSE_FUNCTION is not supported.


----------



## bigb89 (Jun 28, 2014)

Did anyone ever find a solution to this? I get the same logs when I connect to the LUN from any OS pretty much:


```
Jun 28 17:31:09 bmi1 kernel: (0:2:0:0): MODE SENSE(6). CDB: 1a 00 1c 00 c0 00
Jun 28 17:31:09 bmi1 kernel: (0:2:0:0): Tag: 0xc000000, Type: 1
Jun 28 17:31:09 bmi1 kernel: (0:2:0:0): CTL Status: SCSI Error
Jun 28 17:31:09 bmi1 kernel: (0:2:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
Jun 28 17:31:09 bmi1 kernel: (0:2:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:24,0 (Invalid field in CDB)
Jun 28 17:31:09 bmi1 kernel: (0:2:0:0): Command byte 2 bit 5 is invalid
```


----------



## trasz@ (Aug 4, 2014)

Those are not really errors; you can ignore them.  In fact those messages got hidden under bootverbose in HEAD and 10-STABLE, because people kept confusing them for actual problems.


----------



## ilemur (Aug 19, 2014)

are there any options to remove those messages from the main logging as it really spams out?


----------



## trasz@ (Aug 19, 2014)

Only by upgrading to 10-STABLE, iirc.


----------

